# How long after Implantation before a BFP can show?



## Becksta

Last night I experienced cramps that that kind of felt like period cramps but slightly different. 

Thinking (hoping) it might have been implantation cramps. If it was I would have bn 9DPO. 
Get up all exicted 10dpo and tested and :bfn:.

So my question is how many days after Implantation is it possible to get a BFP? Is it possible to get one the day after or are the HCG levels not high enough?


----------



## liz0012

Becksta said:


> Last night I experienced cramps that that kind of felt like period cramps but slightly different.
> 
> Thinking (hoping) it might have been implantation cramps. If it was I would have bn 9DPO.
> Get up all exicted 10dpo and tested and :bfn:.
> 
> So my question is how many days after Implantation is it possible to get a BFP? Is it possible to get one the day after or are the HCG levels not high enough?

I never got a BFP yet, but I thought you had to wait at least 2 days. Because if you look at charts the day there is a rise I am assuming it's implantation and 2 days later they get a positive. That's what I thought, but I could be wrong. Good luck! I am only on day 6 so I have a ways to go:)


----------



## Mme2kdee

HcG levels increase drastically every day! When is AF due?


----------



## Becksta

Af due on the 25th.. so still a few days to go. Keeping my hopes up that I prob tested too early :)


----------



## cakeladyabc

I had some bleeding last Sunday that I *think* might have been IB. So, I've been researching this quite a bit. What I learned was that it can take 3-4 days for the hcg to show up in your blood, and it can take 2 or 3 days after that for hcg to show up in the urine, since the hcg has to be filtered out of the blood by the kidneys before it shows up in the urine. 

So, I'm guessing that you tested too early. It's been a week since my possible IB. I am planning to test tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mme2kdee

liz0012 said:


> Becksta said:
> 
> 
> Last night I experienced cramps that that kind of felt like period cramps but slightly different.
> 
> Thinking (hoping) it might have been implantation cramps. If it was I would have bn 9DPO.
> Get up all exicted 10dpo and tested and :bfn:.
> 
> So my question is how many days after Implantation is it possible to get a BFP? Is it possible to get one the day after or are the HCG levels not high enough?
> 
> I never got a BFP yet, but I thought you had to wait at least 2 days. Because if you look at charts the day there is a rise I am assuming it's implantation and 2 days later they get a positive. That's what I thought, but I could be wrong. Good luck! I am only on day 6 so I have a ways to go:)Click to expand...




Becksta said:


> Af due on the 25th.. so still a few days to go. Keeping my hopes up that I prob tested too early :)


I would try testing Wednesday:) It still may not show depending on implantation and when it occured. If still BFN then try again the 26th:) Wishing you a :bfp:


----------



## Becksta

yea im trying not to get my hopes up. i never had any spotting. i also want to buy some frers hate the internet cheapies i currently have.


----------



## MSDM

I had spotting today at 8dpo but the only other time I had it was last Summer spotted at 9dpo and got BFNs all the way to 14dpo when I got my BFP. Good luck!


----------



## Zeri

I was wondering about this today too. I had implantation cramps in two previous pregnancies, no spotting. I tested early for the first preg and got a pos the day after the cramps at 9 dpo, with a Frer. This cycle I had a strange one-sided pain which I felt could've been imp. Related, but got a bfn the day after and today too, on ICs. Not sure if it's because it's a different test.I'm hoping I'll still get a positive. You too! Will be stalking this thread!


----------



## Becksta

MSDM said:


> I had spotting today at 8dpo but the only other time I had it was last Summer spotted at 9dpo and got BFNs all the way to 14dpo when I got my BFP. Good luck!



Good luck be sure to update here when you test. im gonna hold off now until 14DPO fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Becksta

Zeri said:


> I was wondering about this today too. I had implantation cramps in two previous pregnancies, no spotting. I tested early for the first preg and got a pos the day after the cramps at 9 dpo, with a Frer. This cycle I had a strange one-sided pain which I felt could've been imp. Related, but got a bfn the day after and today too, on ICs. Not sure if it's because it's a different test.I'm hoping I'll still get a positive. You too! Will be stalking this thread!


I think FRERs are definately more sensitive. Ive just got some internet cheapies at the moment. may leave it a few days and test with a FRER.. If I dont get AF in the meantime. Keep me updated when you test will be interested as to how this all turns out. :)


----------



## MSDM

Becksta said:


> MSDM said:
> 
> 
> I had spotting today at 8dpo but the only other time I had it was last Summer spotted at 9dpo and got BFNs all the way to 14dpo when I got my BFP. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck be sure to update here when you test. im gonna hold off now until 14DPO fingers crossed xxxClick to expand...

Wanted to update you!! After Sunday 8dpo spotting and temp spike, today at 10dpo I just got a BFP on afternoon urine! Hopefully gets daRker in time and we can make it past the 1st trimester! Best of Becksta!! Keep me posted!


----------



## Becksta

I had the cramps on the evening of9dpo and tesred on the 10 and 11and this morning on 12dpo and all BFN must have bn my body playing tricks on me :(


----------



## Zeri

Congrats MDSM!!! That's awesome! Best wishes for a sticky baby! 

Becksta, what test did you use? You're not out till AF shows!

AF is due for me tomorrow...


----------



## Becksta

ive you internet cheapies and one frer. i will now wait until af is late not wasting any more money on tests. 

congrats mdsm i hope that i get the same result :) OCT babies :)


----------



## MSDM

Becksta said:


> ive you internet cheapies and one frer. i will now wait until af is late not wasting any more money on tests.
> 
> congrats mdsm i hope that i get the same result :) OCT babies :)

Thanks Becksta and Zeri. Just in total shock at the moment because we never had issues conceiving before then this time its been 18 cycles and 4 miscarriages and here we are. I didn't have my usual dollar tre test available and hated to waste an FRER on afternoon urine 5 days before AF was due but I've been soooo sick and we closed on our 1900 colonial today so when I got home I tested just to see. Everyone kept sayin I would see a dip in the charts but mine spiked so high then back to normal the next morning so I really didn't know what was going on. I hope AF stays away Zeri and fingers crossed Becksta!! New year, new beginning! We strictly follow the chinese chart for gender and this was our last male month until Fall which would have thrown off me saying we'll have all 10 by the time I'm through bein 35!


----------



## bassdesire

My second pregnancy I knew when implantation happened. I got a pos the next morning. I don't think it takes several days for, implantation for me, but we are all different!


----------



## MSDM

bassdesire said:


> My second pregnancy I knew when implantation happened. I got a pos the next morning. I don't think it takes several days for, implantation for me, but we are all different!

Totally agree! Last summer I had IB on 9dpo and didn't get a bfpp until 14dpo. This time I had IB two days ago at 8dpo and bfp today.


----------



## Zeri

I think AF's on the way for me... :-( Spotting this morning. :-(


----------



## MommaCC

I think It varies for different people but hormones double every 2 days so keep testing your not out till the :witch: appears! Good luck :hug: xxx


----------



## Becksta

Ok all felt the need to update this thread....

Today AF arrived EARLY :( 

I really did think there was a possibility especially after getting what I thought was implantation pains, was weird cos they were so low and to the left handside and just felt different to any other cramps ive had.

Also had a lot of watery CM the day before AF showed up wheras normally I have nothing. Everything just seemed different this month and then.. BAM out of nowhere AF shows up!!!!

Goes to show our bodies can do some funny things!!!


----------



## Zeri

I'm sorry Becksta. :-( AF is such a witch sometimes, isn't she? Yesterday I went through the whole day (what I thought was 14 dpo) with no AF, only brown spotting...so of course I start to think, "Maybe I'm pregnant?" I even had a bit of nausea and dizziness in the evening too. Went to bed thinking, "Maybe I'm pregnant!!" and this morning woke up with cramps and red blood. :nope::growlmad: Ugh!!! AF is such a darn tease!!!! I just hate her sometimes!!!

My 'implantation pains' were similar to what you described, so I was hopeful too. But I guess we were feeling someting else? :shrug: 

On to the next month.... Sigh!!


----------



## MSDM

I'm Becksta and Zeri!! Ughhh... I haven't even wrapped my mind around the fact there's 2 lines when AF has shown for the last 18 months and she's still not due till Sunday. Love and prayers you two...new year, new beginning....soon!


----------



## Becksta

Im sorry Zeri, Its such a horrible feeling once you realise AF is here.
But I always feel exicted to start next cycle. Im always positive and FEB is going to be the month for both of us :) 

MSDM - Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months and hopefully we wont be too far behind you :) xxx


----------



## MSDM

Becksta said:


> Im sorry Zeri, Its such a horrible feeling once you realise AF is here.
> But I always feel exicted to start next cycle. Im always positive and FEB is going to be the month for both of us :)
> 
> MSDM - Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months and hopefully we wont be too far behind you :) xxx

Thank you, Becksta. I'm sure February will bless you both!! Me, I keep waiting for AF to show or stress to get too high and something go wrong ..... the last year and a half has been hard. God bless you both along this journey!


----------

